# meet my beautiful new betta, henry! (can you tell me what type he is?)



## henrysmom (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm pretty sure he's a veiltail, but i'm not sure what his coloring is. he's very small so i think he's a baby fish <3


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Looks like a veiltail to me.


----------



## henrysmom (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah, i just wonder what his color is called?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

His color is a pastel/dalmation coloring. See what more than a years worth of research and breeding can do ?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks very similar to mine and I refer to mine as orange/tangerine. Beautiful fish :-D


----------



## henrysmom (Jul 6, 2009)

a tangerine-pastel-dalmatian? ahahha

thanks everyone


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Looks very similar to mine and I refer to mine as orange/tangerine. Beautiful fish :-D


I'm tellin the IBC color but what you said works good 

It it a very pretty fish.


----------



## henrysmom (Jul 6, 2009)

thank you so much! there were other, brighter ones at the store, and even cts. but he really appealed to me 

it's funny cause at first he looked like a cellophane, but when he got more room and clean water his coloring got brighter.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

he's really pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Very pretty boy!


----------

